# 2014 ACSI Discount Card and book of participating Sites



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

In case anyone isn't aware, you can get the 2014 ACSI campsite discount card and associated guide book of participating sites, on subscription for just €9.95 (plus postage I think) direct from Acsi:

http://webshop.acsi.eu/en/campingcard-acsi/campingcard-acsi-subscription-2866.html


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks,ordered a couple of weeks ago   

Les


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Couldn't sort out payment, rejected both my debit and credit cards, despite me inputting numbers and details twice.

I'll try again tomorrow.

Peter


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Wish I'd known earlier, already booked and payed with Vicarious books. £14.95 and that's with member discount.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

This thread prompted me to take out a subscription to get it at the discount rate. Now think I did this last year  :?  

I have sent them an email but have visions of them charging me twice and sending 2 lots of books.

Oh dear Oh dear - I am just so desperate to get away


:!:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Just tried again, Visa Debit, Visa Credit and Mastercard, all produce an error message: "Payment to Ogone cannot be made".

Left a message for customer service.

Peter


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

As I read it, the discount price is offered for those that commit long term and pay by direct debit. Much in the same way that businesses and organisations here offer a discount for payment by DD.

As such I expect all you will be able to pay with is method that gives a roll over option. 

Dick


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

You will only get it for E9.95 if you purchase the Club ID Card as well,which is E4.95.Just ordered 2014 camping card E10.95 plus E2 for postage.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I paid £9.95 plus £2 postage but that was signing up to a subscription which can be cancelled after two years. - As I said above I seem to already have one


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

bigtree said:


> You will only get it for E9.95 if you purchase the Club ID Card as well,which is E4.95.Just ordered 2014 camping card E10.95 plus E2 for postage.


What are the benefits of the ID card please?

Dick


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

To give to campsite instead of passport. That's all as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I suppose it is handy for those (all the rest of the EU) that can travel Europe without a passport. I can't see it worth it wyself if we have to take a passport anyway  

Dick


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes but we like to have it in our possession not the campsite's. We need it to prove age to get discounts at various places - cos we look so young. :lol:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

The ACSI Club ID only lasts 1 year so that's E13.95 for your Camping Card.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

bigtree said:


> The ACSI Club ID only lasts 1 year so that's E13.95 for your Camping Card.


You don't have to get the ID as well. We don't as we have both the CCI ID card and an old ACSE one and to be honest no campsite yet has pointed out that it is out of date and have always accepted one or the other and in fact on a few occasions we have had a 10% discount with the CCI card. SH...................... Don't tell anyone. :wink:


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Every campsite I have used has accepted the ACSI card instead of a passport as it has your passport number on it. Even if we use Camping cheque or a municipal.
No need for another ID card as far as I can see apart from parting with more cash.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

I bought the extra ID card for use in France earlier this year,on checking in I would show membership card and ID card and in most cases all they wanted to keep was the membership card,not once was I asked for a passport....I'll save the money and not bother with the ID card again.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

blondel said:


> This thread prompted me to take out a subscription to get it at the discount rate. Now think I did this last year  :?
> 
> I have sent them an email but have visions of them charging me twice and sending 2 lots of books.
> 
> ...


We did just that a couple of years ago and ended up with 2 books. We managed to sell one of them on later in the year as there is always someone wanting one after they have been sold out.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

charlieivan said:


> We did just that a couple of years ago and ended up with 2 books. We managed to sell one of them on later in the year as there is always someone wanting one after they have been sold out.


Oh well - some friends of ours might be needing it - they are tuggers though  
In fact we are spending some time with them in France next year so will be staying on sites with them.


----------



## DavyS (Jan 10, 2009)

Spent three weeks in France in Sept; we had an ACSI ID card but not once were we asked for a passport so ACSI card not used. ..........


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

It's always worth checking the actual price per night at camp sites in the scheme. We stayed in one in Spain last july that's in the ACSI book at €14. As July is high season, we expected to pay more than this, but it only cost €12 a night for MH, 2 adults, EHU, dog etc.

So now we check tariffs before producing the card!


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

*Even Bigger Saving Noticed*

At the non member's price of £12.95 including post, I was pleased to have saved on the ACSI price of "£14.50 to loyal newsletter subscribers".

This morning on my bank statement I found that I had misread the non member's price of 12.95 which had been in €s not £s, so the cost was only £10.82, a saving of £3.68.

Even more thanks TheNomad. Please remind us again next year.

Brian


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I mostly use aires but have used ACSI sites in the past.

What I find a little irritating is their system of allocating a campsite number for each site and then giving the same site a different number in subsequent issues.

I know they add new ones in each year and try to keep them in Department/alphabetical sequence but there must be a way of keeping the same number.

Not life threatening - just annoying.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Tony

That's to persuade you to buy a new book each year - specially if you download the GPS co-ords, which also include the page number where each campsite can be found. :roll:

I just downloaded the (apparently) 2014 GPS co-ords and the page numbers don't correspond to either the 2014 or 2013 books!

Will start a new thread for this one to avoid confusion here.

>> New thread <<

Dave


----------

